# The Avocado 24 Bottom Airflow



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

So I just came across the newer version Avocado 24 Bottom Airflow Plus and my mind is blown. 
I currently have the original Avo 24 that I purchased about a month ago and honestly did not even know the bottom airflow version existed. The only place I have ever seen it was now on sirvape but its been around since last year. Would really love to hear some reviews and personal experiences with this model and if it's worth making the upgrade. 

The improved filling design alone would make me want to upgrade

Look forward to hearing your guys opinions on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/4/17)

I had one and the filling system made no sense as your wick would move everytime when moving the slider ring to make space for the bottle tip. Flavour pretty much just as the original. There is no reason for you to upgrade unless you maybe prefer the looks. Other than that not much different

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> So I just came across the newer version Avocado 24 Bottom Airflow Plus and my mind is blown.
> I currently have the original Avo 24 that I purchased about a month ago and honestly did not even know the bottom airflow version existed. The only place I have ever seen it was now on sirvape but its been around since last year. Would really love to hear some reviews and personal experiences with this model and if it's worth making the upgrade.
> 
> The improved filling design alone would make me want to upgrade
> ...



The avo 24 bottom airflow is inferior to the normal 24 in almost every way. 

A. The build quality of the bottom airflow version is not as good. 
B. The new juice flow control mechanism is a gimmick. The wicks end up sitting awkwardly and it just gets in the way.
C. It does even have a juice fill port. The wicks completely block the "fill port" which means you'll have to either remove the wick or try shove it to the side in order to fill.
D. Because of this redesigned system, the wick has to fill so much empty space that if you leave it on its side, it will literally pour out.

On a plus side, the bottom airflow results in a slightly better flavour, but not by much. 

All in all, the OG 24 avo is a far better tank and a far more practical tank as well. 

If you really want a bottom airflow avo, it would only make sense if it was used exclusively as a desk bound tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/4/17)

Yiannaki said:


> The avo 24 bottom airflow is inferior to the normal 24 in almost every way.
> 
> A. The build quality of the bottom airflow version is not as good.
> B. The new juice flow control mechanism is a gimmick. The wicks end up sitting awkwardly and it just gets in the way.
> ...




Lets keep in mind we had pre production Avos so we cant say the build quality is not good. However still not worth the upgrade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/4/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Lets keep in mind we had pre production Avos so we cant say the build quality is not good. However still not worth the upgrade



Even reviews commented on poor build quality

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Well thats a little bit of a letdown, looks like I will stick with my OG Avo, I bought some unicorn bottles that have made filling it a lot easier anyway
If the flavour is not that much greater then I don't see any real reason to get it

Thanks for the help guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> Well thats a little bit of a letdown, looks like I will stick with my OG Avo, I bought some unicorn bottles that have made filling it a lot easier anyway
> If the flavour is not that much greater then I don't see any real reason to get it
> 
> Thanks for the help guys



If you are itching for a new RDTA consider a Limitless Plus or Limitless Gold RDTA

or perhaps even wait for the new Ijoy RDTA 5. Looks promising!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Yiannaki said:


> If you are itching for a new RDTA consider a Limitless Plus or Limitless Gold RDTA
> 
> or perhaps even wait for the new Ijoy RDTA 5. Looks promising!
> View attachment 90374



My friend has the limitless plus, pretty decent RDTA, but at the moment I am quite happy with the Avo as it has great flavour
I do know however that the limitless plus is more for big clouds and for that I have my Troll V2

But this V5 looks very interesting, I shall keep my eye on it, thanks for the suggestion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Moss (4/8/17)

Yiannaki said:


> If you are itching for a new RDTA consider a Limitless Plus or Limitless Gold RDTA
> 
> or perhaps even wait for the new Ijoy RDTA 5. Looks promising!
> View attachment 90374


I think that the Limitless Gold is the most under rated RDTA. It's hands down better then the Avocado - and stays much cooler. Easily takes large coils for flavor and clouds. Currently less then R500 at most places.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/17)

Steve Moss said:


> I think that the Limitless Gold is the most under rated RDTA. It's hands down better then the Avocado - and stays much cooler. Easily takes large coils for flavor and clouds. Currently less then R500 at most places.


I agree 100% steve! I feel as though it flew completely under the radar.

Love mine to bits! Its been in use everyday since i bought it a few months ago...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/8/17)

I have had 11 RTAs in less than a year. I have found the holy trail in the Reload as far a flavor is concerned. My next tank will be a RDTA, my first. I have my eye in the VGOD RDTA in copper when they eventually arrive here. I hear they are the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/8/17)

Yiannaki said:


> I agree 100% steve! I feel as though it flew completely under the radar.
> 
> Love mine to bits! Its been in use everyday since i bought it a few months ago...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@Yiannaki , was this the one I had a toot on at the VK Fourways opening?
It was rather good

And I am loving my Avo24 to bits. It gives such deep rich flavour. I dont do hectic coils or too high power so the vape is not too warm. 

Am just wondering if the Limitless Plus will suit my style of vaping? 
Also, whats the reservoir capacity like compared to the Avo24?
And what about ease of coil attaching and ease of wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

